# Cant believe I am down regging already!! wehey!!!!!



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi every one,  I hope you are all well this lovely sunny morning!!

I have posted on here a couple of times but have been a major lurker.  Had my first app at Bourn Hall on Sept 21st and last Friday was told that all my bloods were in that that they where going to start the matching process.  I had a call on Mon to say I had been matched and was asked if I had any dates to avoid in Dec and Jan but was told it would be unlikely that I would start in Dec.  As you can imagine I was pretty chuffed that it was all starting to happen. WELL! I had a call on Thursday to see if I could start down regging today!!  

So I have had my first sniff this morning and i still cant believe its all happening now.  Base line scan on 4th Dec, ec around 18th, 19th or 20th.

I know that when I start stims that I should be drinking more than my body weight in water and a eating a shed load of protein, but should I be doing anything special while I am down regging?

I have read the links relating to whey powder and I cant decide if its best or not.  Have already been taking pregnacare for a year (well the Tesco version as it is exactly the same nutrient wise but loads cheaper!), but should I be starting to do the brazil nut thing yet? or anything else.

Hope I haven't rambled.  As my husband said, I should know it all by know and could probably pass  as a fertility expert.  I have read so many of your posts relating to every thing you could ever know about this whole business but when you need to put your knowledge into action for your self you find your head is full of air!! 


Thanks for reading 

Carrie x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello Carrie

Wow all moving very quick isnt itTo not be sure weather ur cycling before christmas and u will have fitted in the whole cycle before christmas is amazing dnt blame u for being chuffed.How are u finding the sniffing?I must say i cudnt of done the sniffing thing glad i had the neddles.Yuk 
I started getting used to the water business while downregging as u will need it whoile stimming u will be like a water dispenser trust me.I also took my vitamins,Wish u all the best hun hope it all goes well and good luck hope ur just around the corner from bfp land!

Let us know how things get on
Love kelly


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Kelly,  Yeah I know things have moved on really quickly, you did say time would fly! oh I am going to be a peeing machine.  I am always in the loo at the best of times.  Thank god the toilets are right outside my office at work.

It doesnt seem long ago that you where just starting and look where you are now!  You must be so happy, I hope you are feeling ok and not too sick. It wont be long before your little pumpkin is here.

Cx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Carrie - congrats on getting started and fingers crossed that you will be lucky and get your dream hun 

Sound like you are doing pretty much everything! The protein intake isf or egg quality so you don't need to kick all that off until you start your stimms drugs. You can probably get all you need from diet - plenty of chicken and milk etc. I didn't do whey powder but I know there are ladies that would swear by it! The pineapple and brazil nuts are for implantation so good for 2ww stage.

You are right about the water and I coudn't stress more the importance of keeping your intake up during the whole process in order to avoid the side effects and OHSS. 2 litres min is recommended - I found that I was drinking 3-4 litres in reality.

Glad you're posting here - you'll get lots of support! Why don't you join in the egg share general chit chat thread as well - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.msg985965#new

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi carrie, welcome back!! Time must have flown by!! 

I cant really add anything to what the girls said, the water and the protein, and the vits are the best you can do right now, pregnacare are good all rounders. 

Good luck, and everything crossed for you!
Kate
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Carrie!!

Congratulations on the tx being brough forward, U must be  
I started on 2L of water when i started d/r, just to get into practise. Since stimming i drink 3-4L. I also have 1L of milk a day to help towards the protein.  I have also started drinking a glass of pineapple juice and 5 brazil nuts as they have good selenium content which helps build womb lining, which helps implantation.
Am still contemplating baby asprin from e/c?!?
Have my final scan monday then hopefully e/c wed. Keeping my fingers crossed! 
keep us updated on ur progess too
Alexia


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Girls, Thank god for this site and all of you wonderful ladies and the odd man (not odd as in funny but odd as in rare! ha ha) .  How different would all of this be without the internet.  Its not that long ago when people only had computers and the internet at work.  Now we can find out about the ins and outs of anything we want and I think we are so much more in control because of it!!

Is gonna be wierd tonight as am at inlaws for fireworks and am not going to drink one more drop of alcohol until I have had a baby or babies   or until we know it hasnt worked but I am being positive that it will.  Thing is my inlaws know that I am abit of a lush and love the odd glass of wine or 5 or 6 or 7 , oh sod it the odd bottle then!!  I am going to have to drive tonight as an excuse and believe me they will think that is very strange. 

Well better go and get ready.

Cx


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck with the scan on monday Alexia and I hope the ec goes well. that is the bit I am dreading.  I know I am having a local but it has not been made clear if I will be sedated or not!!

Cx


----------

